# Sorry but if this topic is stupid but...



## c.baeklim (Feb 6, 2012)

WELLNESS CORE or BLUE Wilderness or BLUE Wilderness LB? All grain-free and I'm having a hard time deciding which one is better for feeding a 1 year old GS.

Which brand is better? (fewer recalls, better trusted, ect...)
If BLUE Wilderness, should I get the LB or "dog food"?

Links:

Wellness CORE® Original Recipe

BLUE Buffalo Wilderness - Natural Evolutionary Chicken Diet for Dogs ? Grain Free

BLUE Wilderness Large Breed is a High Protein, Low Carb Dog Food

BTW, those 2 brands are the only high quality brands that are sold in the Petsmart near my area.


----------



## ZAYDA (Apr 22, 2010)

http://www.wellnesspetfood.com/product-details.aspx?pet=dog&pid=68&dm=grainfree

BLUE Buffalo Wilderness 5*


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Neither. Mine dogs did not do well on either of those or Orijen (loose stool). They now get raw in the a.m. and kibble (Earthborn) in the p.m.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

I am partial to Wellness Core.
Try a food, transition slowly, see how she does on it, continue if she does well on it and if she has trouble, try one of the other foods.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

There are a few in my training class that say their dogs do good on Wellness.

Where are you located?

It's a tough call because my dog could do great on a food and your dog horrible. It really just depends. It would be great if dog food was one size fits all


----------



## 1337f0x (Feb 21, 2012)

I like Blue. I'd prefer Wilderness Large Breed Chicken. High Protein/Low Carb.


----------



## c.baeklim (Feb 6, 2012)

I live in Virginia


----------



## c.baeklim (Feb 6, 2012)

Blue Wilderness LB or the Blue Wilderness Dog Food?


----------



## c.baeklim (Feb 6, 2012)

Nvm... I got the answers I was looking for.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

I don't bother with "large breed" formulas.


----------



## c.baeklim (Feb 6, 2012)

BlackGSD said:


> I don't bother with "large breed" formulas.


Wait... Why not?..
I want your opinion since you seem to be an expert with GSDs


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

IMO, there is no need to feed a large breed, senior, puppy, "lite", ect..... kibble.

Often these formulas have LESS (less protien, less fat, ect...) than the "regular" kibble of the same brand, yet they cost MORE. It is a marketing gimmick.

I'm NOT saying that it will hurt your dog, and if you WANT to feed a large breed kibble, thats fine. But there is no NEED to do so.


----------

